# Vandy Vape Berserker MTL



## Franky (21/9/17)

Hi All, who has stock of this locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (2/10/17)

Hi @Franky 
We got some in...They look awesome

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/vandy-vape-berserker-mtl-rta


----------

